# Upgrading Lighting on a 36 Inch Tank



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay, I'm trying to upgrade my lighting on my 38 gallon tank from 2.5 wpg of NO fluorescent to hopefully 3+ wpg of CF lighting. I'm trying to do this as cheap as possible, so here it goes:

Option 1: Go with the JEBO 192 watt light
LINK and get the mounting legs with it. 5 wpg. It would cost a little under $100.

Option 2: Go with the JEBO 130 watts lightLINK
I would not get the mounting legs, it would give me 3.4 wpg  , and it would cost $50. The problem with this is that there would nothing covering the 6 inches at either end.

Option 3: Go with the JEBO 110 Watt light
LINK 
This would only give me 2.9 wpg and it costs more than option 2 at $60. This would cover the ends of the tank because its 36 inches long.

Option 4: Option 2 plus 18 watt light 
LINK 
This would give me 3.9 wpg and would cover the whole length of the tank. This would cost about $70. The downside to this is it is a bit inconvienient.

Anyways, I would love some input. The things I'm trying to get with this is 3+ wpg for under $100. So, which should I go with, or is there something else I should try?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.gwapa.org/articles/ODNO/

Option 6: ODNO. There's an article to help you overdrive your existing NO lights. So long as you're handy you should be able to come up with something from that article.

Stay away from 5 wpg or you're asking for trouble.


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

I've figured it out. I'm going with AHsupply.com's 96 watt kit.

Thanks,
Devin


----------



## makutaku (Jun 8, 2005)

Fosty said:


> I've figured it out. I'm going with AHsupply.com's 96 watt kit.
> 
> Thanks,
> Devin


I was also going to do that but decided to try T5 lambs and bought a Finnex 4 Bulb x 39w:

http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merc...duct_Code=FI-XL-T3639&Category_Code=Finnex-T5

Hopefully those bulbs will last much longer than PCs.


----------

